# Com as ou co'as?



## Oliveiratadeu

Qual a pronúncia de "com"? É "cum" ou "com"? Se for "com", na fala pelo menos o "m" some, e fica "coas".


----------



## machadinho

[kõ]


----------



## guihenning

Ou [kũ], mas no discurso cuidado a opção acima aparece mais e é mais prestigiada que esta com redução vocálica de vogal nasal, fenômeno não muito comum.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Ou [kũ], mas no discurso cuidado a opção acima aparece mais e é mais prestigiada que esta com redução vocálica de vogal nasal, fenômeno não muito comum.



Estarei errado se escrever co'as? Creio que o vi em texto português do século XIX, o qual texto estava na grafia original.


----------



## guihenning

Estará. A grafia é “com”.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Estará. A grafia é “com”.


 
Nesses casos, o editor pode arrumar o escrito?


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Nesses casos, o editor pode arrumar o escrito?


Se a edição for modernizada, sim. Se for crítica, não.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Estará. A grafia é “com”.




Aquele animo grande, que do antigo 
de seus maiores era alto retrato, 
desprezador de todo o vil perigo;
misturado com doce e brando trato 
cos iguais juntamente e cos menores 
a todos amoroso, a todos grato


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Aquele animo grande, que do antigo
> de seus maiores era alto retrato,
> desprezador de todo o vil perigo;
> misturado com doce e brando trato
> cos iguais juntamente e cos menores
> a todos amoroso, a todos grato


Mas é um poema! Não vê a diferença? Os sons precisam se encaixar numa métrica, ora. Vamos virar a página?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> Mas é um poema! Não vê a diferença? Os sons precisam se encaixar numa métrica, ora. Vamos virar a página?



Mas Camões podia ter a mesma dicção dos poemas, até porque o ensino de Letras era melhor. Virar a página? Perguntas são sempre necessárias.


----------



## guihenning

Na época de Camões o português nem sequer tinha grafia e nem pronúncia padrão ou homogeneizada. Essa padronização ocorre em grande parte pela escrita. É possível que Camões pronunciasse [ko], que é o que se espera de CUM (lat.)
Mas logo após Camões o português foi-se padronizando e a grafia escolhida foi “com” e assim é até hoje. É claro que na poesia tem-se mais liberdade para criar e também há a métrica que precisa ser respeitada.
Ora, quantas pronúncias possíveis tem “que” apesar da sua grafia? [kɪ], [k], [ke]  A grafia entretanto é uma só (ok, duas, mas o exemplo não é dos melhores).
Em todo o caso, a escrita de “com” pegou e assim é. Há outros casos de grafias que mudaram e que deixaram resquícios da pronúncia antiga, como “ontem” que sempre foi mesmo é “(h)onte” e cujos traços ainda hoje se ouvem em toda a lusofonia. Ninguém sabe de onde vem o M e por que, mas está lá. E por mais que alguém produza “onte”’o dia todo ao falar, só poderá escrever ontem. A menos que queira inovar na poesia (eu nem chamaria de inovação, mas na falta de termo melhor, lá está). E ontem ou “amanhã” (antigamente amanhan) são apenas exemplos parcos ao lado de “com”’que é bem mais complexa porque envolve uma série de pronúncias diferentes a depender das palavras que a cercam e o contexto fonético: [kõ], [kũ], [k], [kʷ], [kʊ],[ka(s)], [kʷa(s)], [kʷɐ(s)], [kɐ(s)]  o que não significa que na escrita padrão essas grafias sejam aceitas. A natureza do português impede que a grande maioria das palavras tenha uma única realização, mas a escrita não consegue dar conta de tudo, obviamente, e o fato de Camões ter escrito algo no tempo em que Jesus era moleque não justifica que hoje lhe copiemos a escrita.


----------



## Carfer

Oliveiratadeu said:


> o ensino de Letras era melhor.



Era melhor em que sentido? De Camões, aliás, nem sequer se sabe ao certo onde e o que estudou. O facto de a sua obra revelar uma sólida cultura clássica não permite generalizações desse tipo.


----------



## machadinho

(O ensino de Letras começou no fim do século dezenove, se não me engano.)


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Carfer said:


> Era melhor em que sentido? De Camões, aliás, nem sequer se sabe ao certo onde e o que estudou. O facto de a sua obra revelar uma sólida cultura clássica não permite generalizações desse tipo.



Basta pegar Camões e comparar seu português ao dos escritores do século XX para frente, estes, apesar de serem bons, são crianças perto a Camões. Não sei quanto a época propriamente de Camões, mas, em épocas posteriores, a gramática e a retórica eram inseparáveis, o que creio que aproximasse a forma escrita da oral. Sempre fico com raiva ao ver entrevistas de escritores que tem a dicção totalmente ao contrário da escrita. Mas posso estar enganado.



guihenning said:


> Na época de Camões o português nem sequer tinha grafia e nem pronúncia padrão ou homogeneizada. Essa padronização ocorre em grande parte pela escrita. É possível que Camões pronunciasse [ko], que é o que se espera de CUM (lat.)
> Mas logo após Camões o português foi-se padronizando e a grafia escolhida foi “com” e assim é até hoje. É claro que na poesia tem-se mais liberdade para criar e também há a métrica que precisa ser respeitada.
> Ora, quantas pronúncias possíveis tem “que” apesar da sua grafia? [kɪ], [k], [ke]  A grafia entretanto é uma só (ok, duas, mas o exemplo não é dos melhores).
> Em todo o caso, a escrita de “com” pegou e assim é. Há outros casos de grafias que mudaram e que deixaram resquícios da pronúncia antiga, como “ontem” que sempre foi mesmo é “(h)onte” e cujos traços ainda hoje se ouvem em toda a lusofonia. Ninguém sabe de onde vem o M e por que, mas está lá. E por mais que alguém produza “onte”’o dia todo ao falar, só poderá escrever ontem. A menos que queira inovar na poesia (eu nem chamaria de inovação, mas na falta de termo melhor, lá está). E ontem ou “amanhã” (antigamente amanhan) são apenas exemplos parcos ao lado de “com”’que é bem mais complexa porque envolve uma série de pronúncias diferentes a depender das palavras que a cercam e o contexto fonético: [kõ], [kũ], [k], [kʷ], [kʊ],[ka(s)], [kʷa(s)], [kʷɐ(s)], [kɐ(s)]  o que não significa que na escrita padrão essas grafias sejam aceitas. A natureza do português impede que a grande maioria das palavras tenha uma única realização, mas a escrita não consegue dar conta de tudo, obviamente, e o fato de Camões ter escrito algo no tempo em que Jesus era moleque não justifica que hoje lhe copiemos a escrita.


 Ah certo. Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Basta pegar Camões e comparar seu português ao dos escritores do século XX para frente, estes, apesar de serem bons, são crianças perto a Camões. Não sei quanto a época propriamente de Camões, mas, em épocas posteriores, a gramática e a retórica eram inseparáveis, o que creio que aproximasse a forma escrita da oral. Sempre fico com raiva ao ver entrevistas de escritores que tem a dicção totalmente ao contrário da escrita. Mas posso estar enganado.


Dê-nos exemplos.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Sempre fico com raiva ao ver entrevistas de escritores que tem a dicção totalmente ao contrário da escrita.


Tem exemplo ou não?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Olavo de Carvalho, por exemplo. Os seus artigos de opinião e ensaios, até mesmo os sonetos, não possuem a mesma dicção do tom oral. Outros exemplos são Manuel Bandeira ou Carlos Drummond de Andrade. E a lista é grande. Esses dois por vezes acertavam a dicção, mas as vezes são poucas.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> não possuem a mesma dicção do tom oral.


Não entendi o que quer dizer. Haveria, pois, uma dicção escrita? Na verdade, estou entendendo muito pouco. A dicção não é de cada um e coisa em que nem a ortoépia nem a fonologia se atrevem a se meter? Clarice Lispector, minha escritora brasileira favorita, tinha problemas com a fala e a sua escrita era impecável. Não consigo entender como uma coisa se relaciona com a outra, seja do ponto de vista leigo, seja do científico.


----------

